# Bike frame collage



## B_A_Brackers (4 May 2015)

I have seen a few frames covered with comic book cut outs and have a high quality looking finish. I have a steel frame that has been stripped down and am wanting to do this however am not sure how to go about it. I read that is is done by just applying cut outs to frame with epoxy and then painting epoxy over the cut outs before spraying on an acrylic. Anyone any experience in this


----------



## vernon (4 May 2015)

http://bit.ly/1K9klIp


----------



## B_A_Brackers (4 May 2015)

No help


----------



## derrick (5 May 2015)

May be worth Googling car wrapping.


----------



## B_A_Brackers (17 Jul 2015)

User said:


> Cut it up small and stick it on with waterproof glue and seal with a coat of varnish.


@User 
What sort of glue and varnish should I use


----------

